# My Very first heat transfer/rhinestone shirt!



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

My husband bought me my very first heat press for my birthday .. an i was waiting on some things from suppliers till i realized i had some plaid brand peace signs from my kids stash ..

So i used it while i wait .. just to get practice on pressure an heat an rhinestones an such ..

I LOVED IT ! i dont know the brand name of the press .. i got it off ebay froma power seller but he doesnt list what brand it is .. so i can't say i can say its smaller 12x10 which is fine with me cause i teach craft classes for small kids .. an this is all i need for mow ..

Wow way to ramble .. sorry ..ok here's the shirt.. ignore the soda stain .. can't get it out lol but she doesnt care .. she LOVED IT when i showed her. shes only 11 lol


----------



## T-Lyn (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: My Very first shirt*

Very nice shirt, Jodi! Soda stain and all!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Very cute!! Looking forward to seeing what else you come up with!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

It has been years now since my first Rhinestone Design on a shirt, but I have to tell you the excitement you feel on your first one does not wear off, each time you peel that transfer tape off a Rhinestone Garment or Decal.

After all these years, I still just go oooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh Aaaahhhhhhhh with every garment that comes off the Press.. 

You did a great job, and as you progress , we will help you along the way.

Welcome to the World of Rhinestones.

Sandy jo


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank You ALL ! Oh i had to much fun .. a press is SOOOOOOOOOOO much better than that stupid wand i was using lol .. its good for spot checking .. but thats about it lol .. off to play some more


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Great job Jodi, and welcome. Sandy Jo is right. The more you learn, the bigger the excitement when you complete a project


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: My Very first shirt*

No stopping you now . Tell the kids to hide their undies


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

hahahhaha lol Sally those rhinestone up pretty good as well,, lol
Sandy jo


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL! my daughter already hid her white bikini's cause she thought i was gonna stone them all up,, which would look pretty cool accually lol


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Nice job Jodi....My kids still get super excited when I make them a shirt and they are 13 and 15 yrs. old. 

Keep up the good work and welcome!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Freakazeenie said:


> LOL! my daughter already hid her white bikini's cause she thought i was gonna stone them all up,, which would look pretty cool accually lol


Swimsuits are awesome all Rhinestoned out,, I did some of the Suits for the International Hooters Contest,,, contestants

Sandy Jo


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

What a cute shirt!!! Every little girl loves it!


----------

